# CRB check, registered??



## padifoot

Hey guys,

I want to have a CRB check, but I phoned them up and they will not give me one as apparently you don't need it to work with animals, only if your working with children! I now don't understand how people in the animal industry are getting CRB checks?? Can anyone help? And is it essential??

When people write on their advertisement- Registered.... I'm confused as to what their registered to. Google isn't always helpful, and if I need to be 'registered' I don't get where and who with???

I'm fully insured though... is there anything else I need to do?

Thanks for the help xx


----------



## newfiesmum

I thought anyone could get a CRB check if they are paying for it. I have to have one for my job, but the DSA pay for it, so I have never really thought about it.

I wouldn't take too much notice of people who say on their websites they are registered. Anyone can put that, and customers do not usually ask. I am sure I have read dog walkers on here having obtained one.


----------



## lizzy23

you get it via disclosure scotland its the only way to get a personal CRB check done, registered could mean to one of the trade associations such as Narps , this is what the other half is registered with


----------



## SDPetcare

I have a CRB check as i am also involved in Scouting! I am registered with NARP (national association of registered petsitters) There also a couple of other agencies offereing registration. Mine gets me liability insurance and that sort of thing!
Jessy


----------



## shamykebab

That's odd. I'm doing an animal-based course and a CRB check was required before I could start .


----------



## Guest

You have to go through these

Informing recruitment decisions through the timely provision of accurate criminal history information and protecting vulnerable groups by preventing unsuitable people from working with them - Disclosure Scotland


----------



## padifoot

rona said:


> You have to go through these
> 
> Informing recruitment decisions through the timely provision of accurate criminal history information and protecting vulnerable groups by preventing unsuitable people from working with them - Disclosure Scotland


Thank you for your reply... is this for people all over the United Kingdom?


----------



## Guest

padifoot said:


> Thank you for your reply... is this for people all over the United Kingdom?


Yes I think so, I live in West Sussex and got mine through them


----------

